# Breeding issues



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

We are somewhat new to the show goat market. We have some does with good genetics and a really nice buck. I was wanting to move our kidding time up so I put ciders in 4 does pulled them at 12 days and gave them Lutalyze. They came in in and our buck would only breed 2 of them. He had interest in the 2 I really wanted bred. It has been 21 days and they don't act like they are in and he doesn't act like he is rutting. There are 4 other does in with them and he has bred one of them. Last year he bred 12 does in early sept. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

In my experience with Boers, they are usually not real active with breeding in June and July. Weather seems to play a big part in that. If you want or need them to breed now, I would insert cdirs again for 18 days. I prefer pg600, but I hear lute works fine.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He could be breeding them at night when the weather isn't as hot. Bucks don't tend to breed in the heat, it raises their body temperature, stress, etc. It's somewhat known as "heat stress".
They should go into rut around now if it is cooled down already, or in september-october if its hot where you live, he should stay in rut until january-february, depending on where you live.

I've noticed that boers are more silent with their heat cycles (mine are anyways)

People have success with CIDRs in for 14 days, the follow with lutalyse and cystorellon.


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Its been pretty cool here. I have had a marking harness on him all but a few days. If they are bred and I put ciders in again does that cause problems. He doesn't act like he is in rut much


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Cdirs won't cause any problems. But if you give lute and cysterlin that could cause abortion. After bred, wait 3 days and insert cdir for 18 days. Pull, but don't give any drugs. If they are open, they should cycle.


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks will try that.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

CIDR's wont cause any problems if they are pregnant, its just hormones.
If they are pregnant though, the lutalyse can cause abortion, but if they are open it will just bring them into heat, and the cystorellon forces ovulation.

So if youy aren't sure if they are bred, just use a CIDR.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

stade said:


> We are somewhat new to the show goat market. We have some does with good genetics and a really nice buck. I was wanting to move our kidding time up so I put ciders in 4 does pulled them at 12 days and gave them Lutalyze. They came in in and our buck would only breed 2 of them. He had interest in the 2 I really wanted bred. It has been 21 days and they don't act like they are in and he doesn't act like he is rutting. There are 4 other does in with them and he has bred one of them. Last year he bred 12 does in early sept. Any help is appreciated.


That all sounds pretty normal. Things will heat up as the days get shorter and the temperature gets cooler. The two CIDR does he covered are probably bred. Just keep an eye on things. Watch for them coming back in heat. Don't give lutalyse to anything that might have been bred.


----------

